# My Masonic Library



## crono782 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thought I'd start a thread to track my library collection thus far. I'm always adding to it. This is a rough catalog as I'm still missing publishing years, some authors, ISBNs, etc. It's a start though. I see a lot of threads of guys asking about some books to read; well, here's a place to start! There are some books specific to TX, but most are available anywhere.

Title -- Author
Valley of the Craftsmen, A Pictoral History, Scottish Rite Freemasonry in America's Southern Jurisdiction 1801-2001 -- Supreme Council 33*
The Magnum Opus or The Great Work -- Albert Pike
Albert Pike's Morals and Dogma, Annotated Edition -- Arturo De Hoyos
Morals and Dogma of the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry -- Albert Pike
Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor & Guide -- Arturo De Hoyos
Clausen's Commentaries on Morals and Dogma -- Henry Clausen
Heredom vol. 10 -- Scottish Rite Research Society
A Bridge to Light -- Rex Hutchens
A Bridge to Light (Revised Ritual) -- Rex Hutchens
Legenda 4-14 -- Albert Pike
Liturgy 4-14 -- Albert Pike
Liturgy 15-18 -- Albert Pike
Legenda 19-30 -- Albert Pike
Liturgy 19-30 -- Albert Pike
Legenda 32 -- Albert Pike
Readings 32 -- Albert Pike
The Book of the Words -- Albert Pike
Forms and Traditions of the Scottish Rite -- C. Fred Kleinknecht
Mackey's Revised Encyclopedia of Freemasonry vol 1 -- Albert Mackey
Mackey's Revised Encyclopedia of Freemasonry vol 2 -- Albert Mackey
Mackey's Revised Encyclopedia of Freemasonry vol 3 -- Albert Mackey
Gould's History of Freemasonry Throughout the World vol 2 -- Robert Gould
Holy Bible Masonic Edition
Grand Lodge of Texas Law Book -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM
Restorations of Masonic Geometry and Symbolry -- Henry P. H. Bromwell
The Complete Idiot's Guid to Freemasonry -- S. Brent Morris
History of the Masonic Temple, Fort Worth
The Freemasons
Symbols of Freemasonry
Transactions, Texas Lodge of Research vol 30 -- Texas Lodge of Research
Transactions, Texas Lodge of Research vol 35 -- Texas Lodge of Research
Negro Freemasonry and Segregation -- Donn A. Cass
The Freemason's Monitor or Illustrations of Freemasonry -- Thomas Smith Webb
The Meaning of Masonry -- W. L. Wilmhurst
A Traditional Observance Lodge -- Cliff Porter
The Text Book of Cryptic Masonry -- Jackson H. Chase
Cryptic Masonry -- Albert Mackey
Revered Wisdom, Freemasonry -- Albert G. Mackey
Freemason's Book of the Royal Arch -- Bernard E. Jones
Book of the Chapter or Monitorial Instructions in the Degrees of Mark, Past and Most Excellent Master of the Royal Arch -- Albert G. Mackey
A Dictionary of Freemasonry -- Robert Macoy
Grand Lodge of Texas Monitor (binder) -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM
Grand Lodge of Texas Monitor (bound) -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM
Lightfoot's Manual of the Lodge with Ancient Ceremonies and Commentaries -- Jewel P. Lightfoot
The Newly Made Mason -- H. L. Haywood
The True Masonic Chart or Hieroglyphic Monitor -- Jeremy Ladd Cross
Albert Pike's Esoterika, The Symbolism of the Blue Degrees of Freemasonry -- Arturo De Hoyos
Observations and Potentials -- Robert William Streeter
The Templar's Chart or Hieroglyphic Monitor: Containing All the Emblems and Hieroglyphics -- Jeremy Ladd Cross
Shibboleth, A Templar Monitor -- George Cooper Connor
The Hiram Key -- Christopher Knight & Robert Lomas
The History of Freemasonry -- Albert Mackey
Freemasonry: Symbols, Secrets, Significance -- W. Kirk MacNulty
Grand Chapter of Texas Constitution and Laws -- Grand Chapter of Texas RAM
Freemasonry -- Jeremy Harwood
Ritual and Illustrations of Freemasonry Accompanied by Numerous Engravings and a Key to the Phi Beta Kappa -- Anonymous
Modern Historical Characters in Freemasonry -- John H. Van Gorden
Prayers by the Chaplain -- Jerry L. Jones
The Alchemical Keys to Masonic Ritual -- Timothy Hogan
Duncan's Ritual of Freemasonry -- Malcom C. Duncan
Freemasonry and the Birth of Modern Science -- Robert Lomas
Look to the East -- Ralph P. Lester
Tied To Masonic Apron Strings -- Stewart M. L. Pollard
Born In Blood -- John J. Robinson
The Secret Teachings of All Ages -- Manly P. Hall
The Kybalion -- The Three Initiates
Eliphas Levi and the Kabbalah -- Robert L. Uzzel
The Rosicrucian Christianity Lectures -- Max Heindel
Grand Council of Texas Ritual -- Grand Council of Texas R&SM
Grand Council of Texas Monitor (1941) -- Grand Council of Texas R&SM
Grand Council of Texas Monitor (1986) -- Grand Council of Texas R&SM
Grand Council of Texas Lectures -- Grand Council of Texas R&SM
Grand Council of Texas Cipher -- Grand Council of Texas R&SM
Grand Chapter of Texas Ritual (1997) -- Grand Chapter of Texas RAM
Grand Chapter of Texas Ritual (2002) -- Grand Chapter of Texas RAM
Grand Chapter of Texas Monitor -- Grand Chapter of Texas RAM
Grand Chapter of Texas Lectures -- Grand Chapter of Texas RAM
Grand Chapter of Texas Cipher -- Grand Chapter of Texas RAM
Commandery Orders Pocket Study Guide
Texas Order of the Silver Trowel Ritual
High Priest Chapter Planning Guide
To the Candidate Elected to Receive the Degrees of Freemasonry, Book 1 -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM
To the Entered Apprentice Mason, Book 2 -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM
To the Fellowcraft Mason, Book 3 -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM
To the Master Mason, Book 4 -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM
A Message for the Master Mason
A Brief Application of The York Rite to Daily Life
The Grand Lodge of Texas 114th Grand Communication and Dedication of the Grand Lodge Memorial Temple -- Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM


----------



## crono782 (Nov 10, 2014)

And yes, I've read most all of these, though many not all the way through. After a while, you realize many authors say the same things so I do just skim some parts. Also, not much point in reading the Encyclopedias and Dictionaries cover to cover, hah.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow! Quite a collection you've got there, I'm impressed.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Nov 10, 2014)

My dad just showed me a collection of glotx proceedings books he bought from the glonc. They were cleaning out there library and I flipped through some looking for an old lodge near me that demised. It was called Johnsonville lodge it was what was in now Nemo, tx.  It was a research topic of mine because the founding master of my lodge. Left to help start that lodge.  Pretty cool to read some glotx publications in hand that dated prior to 1883....


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 10, 2014)

Seems I need to buy someone Brother Hammer's book this Christmas...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 11, 2014)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> My dad just showed me a collection of glotx proceedings books he bought from the glonc. They were cleaning out there library ...



The Lodge of Research in each state works to maintain at least one full set of their own Proceedings.  They regularly offer each other trades and gifts of Proceedings books other than their own jurisdiction's.  Once they have become certain the books are spare they tend to offer them for sale on eBay and other auction sites.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 15, 2015)

crono782 said:


> And yes, I've read most all of these, though many not all the way through. After a while, you realize many authors say the same things so I do just skim some parts. Also, not much point in reading the Encyclopedias and Dictionaries cover to cover, hah.


 Very impressive list, Brother Daniel. I, too, have an extensive list of Masonic publications/books, and, like you, have only skimmed through those that are stating the same things. As you say, there is really no reason to read an encyclopedia from cover to cover, but it is great to have on hand when you need to look for something.


----------

